

EC2 console is not working properly - aurelianito

It is returning<p><pre><code>    &#60;html&#62;&#60;body&#62;&#60;b&#62;Http/1.1 Service Unavailable&#60;/b&#62;&#60;/body&#62; &#60;/html&#62;
</code></pre>
Does it also happen to you? I am requesting data about my instances on us-east1.
======
robdoherty2
The EC2 API itself is experiencing some trouble. So the console as well as the
CLI and anything that depends on the API, like boto, is going to be flaky.

<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

